# Emmitt 5 1/2 months! (edit)



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

He’s a cutie!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was expecting a tiny puppy. 😀

Emmitt is handsome and looks fun!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a very handsome boy but did you mean 5 1/2 years?


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

cwag said:


> He's a very handsome boy but did you mean 5 1/2 years?


He's a big boy!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

cwag said:


> He's a very handsome boy but did you mean 5 1/2 years?





michaeldwilson said:


> He's a big boy!


You must mean 5 1/2 months… he is handsome


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

goldenlover41 said:


> You must mean 5 1/2 months… he is handsome


Yes, I changed it!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is a big boy and his coat looks mature for only being 5 1/2 months. He also has a calmer look on his face than most puppies in the snow. Maybe he wore himself out already? Is he a very good boy?


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

cwag said:


> He is a big boy and his coat looks mature for only being 5 1/2 months. He also has a calmer look on his face than most puppies in the snow. Maybe he wore himself out already? Is he a very good boy?


He's terrific! He's just about potty trained and is just a pleasant, happy guy. He loves his stuffed unicorn and running in the snow.


----------

